# Seksualiteit > Anticonceptie >  Wel of niet weg laten halen?

## Babara72

Hallo,

Ik heb inmiddels mijn 2de spiraaltje en heb ook last van pijnlijke borsten, dit vind ik niet zo'n probleem en ook het feit dat ik niet meer ongesteld word vind ik HEERLIJK. Het enige is dat OOK ik heel vaak last het van witte afscheiding, het begint met witte afscheiding en dan krijg ik later ook die vieze geur, vreselijk vind ik. Waar ik me trouwens ook nog eens heel erg voor schaam en dat terwijl ik een goed sex leven heb en al lang getrouwd ben. Mijn man vind het geen probleem maar ik voel me gewoon heel vies. Na alle verhalen hier herken ik zoveel. Ook last van stemming wisselingen en ik maar denken dat het aan mij lag.
Ik ben nu wel heel erg aan het twijfelen wat ik nou moet, ik moet hormonen slikken ivm kans op cystes,maar ik wil geen afscheiding en ook geen maandelijkse cyclus.
Is er dan echt niks dat helpt???? Ik weet nou eigenlijk niet wat ik moet. De maandelijkse afscheiding of de maandelijkse cyclus....
Morgen toch maar eens een afspraak malen met mijn dokter, denk alleen niet dat die mij verder help als ik alles zo lees. Iemand een goed idee??? Kids wil ik niet meer, ik heb inmiddels 2 lieve jongens.

Bedankt voor een ieders reactie

----------


## christel1

Misschien kan je een staafje in je arm laten plaatsen waardoor je 3 jaar beschermd bent tegen zwangerschap of een pil vragen aan de gyneacoloog waar je niet mee moet stoppen die je gewoon door mag nemen, er bestaat zo'n soort pil, heb die vroeger ook nog gehad maar weet echt niet meer hoe die noemde, is ook al zo lang geleden. 
Misschien heb je gewoon een infectie door het spiraaltje ? Je man kan ook een vasectomie laten doen, kwartiertje werk en geen kinderen meer die te voorschijn kunnen komen want ook al laat jij je steriliseren dan krijg je toch nog je maandelijkse bloedingen als je nog niet in je menopauze bent. 
Misschien eens een kuurtje sporanox gebruiken en zien of daardoor de afscheiding minder wordt want dan heb je misschien toch een vaginale infectie. En een HA bezoek kan nooit kwaad of een afspraak met de gyneacoloog om te vragen wat de opties zijn als je last hebt van afscheiding, zeker als ze slecht ruikt en jij je daarom vies gaat voelen. 
Veel succes in je zoektocht.

----------


## sietske763

de prik pil, is dat niet wat......na een paar prikken, soms al eerder, heb je geen bloedingen!

----------

